# comment fonctionne unison



## emmafrom (16 Mai 2007)

bonsoir
j'ai installe unison sur mon mac mais j'arrive par a me connecter sur le newsgroup de free
quelqu'un peut m'aider???


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2007)

tu as l'adresse du serveur de news de free ?


----------



## spleen (17 Mai 2007)

Si ta question est relative &#224; la fa&#231;on dont on param&#232;tre les serveurs dans Unison, &#231;a doit ressembler &#224; &#231;a :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=14243&stc=1&d=1179393874

En rajoutant &#233;ventuellement un mot de passe fourni par Free, si l'acc&#232;s est s&#233;curis&#233;.


----------



## bbmac95 (3 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> tu as l'adresse du serveur de news de free ?


 
news.free.fr sans login et password, mais il faut être connecté au réseau adsl de Free


----------

